#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-30
<Salvere000> ここって22時じゃなくても人いるんですね
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Salvere000> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101130
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 10.04.1は全然手をつけれないまま師走突入です。すいません。
<hito_jp> 師範も走ると書いて師走
<mizuno> 仰向けで走行するんですね
<ikuyaNOTE> ホラーだ
<hito_jp> ブリッジしたまま高速機動。シャレにならん。
<hito_jp> JauntyのEOLは修正入れました。
<hito_jp> archive, cdimageの上流サーバはちょこちょこ手を入れ始めましたが、まだぜんぜん
<hito_jp> ということで次へ
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ
<jkbys> OSC 2011 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     * 3月4日(金)・3月5日(土)、早稲田大学(西早稲田キャンパス)です。
<jkbys>     * [ ] 参加する？
<jkbys> 場所がいつもと違いますね
<hito_jp> まあ毎回決まった場所というわけでもないので……
<jkbys> 参加でいいですよね
<hito_jp> 西早稲田が最寄り駅ですが、高田馬場とか新大久保から歩きでも可です。
<hito_jp> はい。村田さんいないから1名で2日頑張れとか無ければ。
<nobuto> その会場であれば、5年前ぐらいに受験しに行った覚えが。
<mizuno> 焼肉かな
<ikuyaNOTE> 日程が合えば、参加したいところです
<jkbys> 村田さんいないんだ
<hito_jp> ちょっと待って、なんか一人だけ違うこと話してる人がいる!?
<nobuto> まだ先のことですが、今のところ予定はないので行けるはずです。
<jkbys> 焼肉屋が多いんですか？
<mizuno> 新大久保あたりで
<hito_jp> 新大久保のあたりがコリアタウンなので多いですが、参加するかどうかの時点で懇親会を考えるのねー
<hito_jp> 懇親会があるかないか = 参加するかどうか、な側面もあるから妥当と言えば妥当……
<jkbys> じゃあまぁそういうことで次へ
<hito_jp> まあ参加する方向で、申し込みが始まったら投げるということで。名古屋は村田さん専従なので自分か。
<hito_jp> ということで次へ
<jkbys> lp-l10-ja
<jkbys>     * チームへの参加方法をどこにどう定義する？
<jkbys> なにか案有りますか
<kuromabo> Ubuntu Japanese Translatorsと同様にWikiに書いておくでいいんじゃないですかね
<kuromabo> それとも、分ける必要あり?
<hito_jp> lp-l10-jaってどの程度controllableであるべき、という話が最初に来るべきかなぁと思いました。
<hito_jp> 我々が翻訳commitできないと困るけど、他のプロジェクトのメンバが入れないと困る＆大惨事起きても困る、というあたりでどこにバランス取るの、と考えると自動的に決まる……かなぁ
<hito_jp> というあたりを考慮してnobutoさんどないだと振ってみる。
<nobuto> kuromabo さんがいいと思えばそれでいいんじゃないかと。
<hito_jp> aspect提示しないと丸投げある
<kuromabo> ゆるいRestrictedなチームでどうでしょう
<nobuto> 現状のubuntu-l10n-jaは個人に対する承認ですが、lp-l10n-jaはモデレート制を採用している他のチームも承認できるようにしておくと楽かなと。
<hito_jp> その2つは共存できそうでしょうか
<nobuto> 個人とチーム？
<hito_jp> > ゆるいrestricted(moderateが正しい?)とチーム承認
<kuromabo> そもそも承認する他のチームはあるんですかね?
<kuromabo> チームでないと承認されないのなら漏れそうな気がするんですが
<hito_jp> 今後来るかもしれない。
<kuromabo> なるほど。
<mizuno> 個人+チームの両方が参加できるようにする、という理解でいい？
<kuromabo> はい
<hito_jp> というか、承認ページとかないので、Launchpadにプロジェクト登録してdriverをlp-l10n-jaにしたい時はどないすればいいねんという問題があるので、これを解決しないと来るも来ないもない、という気がします。
<hito_jp> 解説を誰かが書かないと宙に浮いてるです
<nobuto> 「承認ページ」とは？
<hito_jp> 承認ページじゃなくて解説ページの間違いでござったorz
<kuromabo> 私は詳しく知らないのですが、hitoさんは解説書けますか?
<nobuto> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ChoosingAGroup
<nobuto> これのことかしら。
<hito_jp> とりあえずそれで、あと「こういうポリシーでやってますよ」だけ日本語で書けばいいかなぁ
<nobuto> 日本語で書く必要ありますかね？
<hito_jp> ポリシー英語で書きたい？
<nobuto> lp-l10-jaに割り当てるわけではなくて、Launchpad Translatorsに割り当てるという形のはずです。
<hito_jp> いやそこでなくて。>ポリシー
<nobuto> それでLaunchpad Translatorsに割り当てられると、日本語の翻訳がlp-l10-jaの担当になるという形。
<hito_jp> lp-l10n-jaに入るにはどうするの、がどっかにないとダメだよね話をしているつもり
<nobuto> ポリシーは、参加方法の話？
<hito_jp> y
<hito_jp> 他はLPのページ読んで、きわめて大まかな説明（要するに"LPのChoosingAGroup読め"）と、参加方法が書いてあればポリシーとして一応妥当な気がする。で、それはLPのteamうんぬんとかとは別に確実に必要な気がする。
<hito_jp> s/LPのページ読んで/(潜在的に利用する過ぬ性があるひとが)LPのページ読むんで/
<nobuto> 「LPのChoosingAGroup読め」はプロジェクトの開発者に向けた話なので、翻訳者には必要のない情報かと。
<hito_jp> う、想定しているケースが見えない。
<hito_jp> pure翻訳者がいる仮定？
<hito_jp> 普通のソフトウェア開発プロジェクトって、開発者と翻訳者がたいていイコールですよね。
<kuromabo> lp-l10n-jaのトップに翻訳者向けと開発者向けに両方書いておけばいいのでは?(概要を)
<hito_jp> で、開発者が「自分でやるけどLPのユーザーにも手伝ってほしいお」って場合はすごくたくさん起きる気がする。
<hito_jp> 開発者向けonlyで、翻訳者「も」読める程度に書いておけばいいのでは、と思ってます。
<nobuto> よけいにわからなくなってきた。
<kuromabo> どちらかといえば開発者重視の方針ですか。
<hito_jp> 翻訳者は開発者の一種、ぐらいの認識？
<nobuto> 要するにlp-l10-jaってubuntu-l10n-jaのLaunchpadプロジェクト版ですよね。
<nobuto> そこでなぜ開発者が出てくるのかがわからない。
<kuromabo> もっと幅広く(日本語)翻訳者欲しいっていうプロジェクトに参加して欲しいという位置づけ?
<hito_jp> え、LPで開発してる他のプロジェクトとか想定しないの？
<nobuto> 例えばDeja Dupとかですよね。 https://launchpad.net/deja-dup
<hito_jp> yes.
<nobuto> ubuntu-l10n-jaはUbuntuの数百のパッケージの翻訳を担当してて、lp-l10n-jaはLaunchpadでホストされてLaunchpad Translatorsに割り当てられている幾多のプロジェクトの翻訳を担当する位置付けですよね。
<nobuto> そこで「開発者向けonlyで、翻訳者「も」読める程度」という表現が出てくるのがまったく理解できませんでした。
<hito_jp> 英語で書かないと意味無いよという意味じゃなく、そもそもなんで開発者出てくるんだって話？
<nobuto> そう。
<hito_jp> 英日翻訳ができる開発者とか、LPにプロジェクト登録する開発者とか想定しないすか。
<hito_jp> で、Launchpad Translatorに割り当てておけばあなたもlp-l10n-jaの人も作業できます、という説明はまずあるべきじゃないです？
<hito_jp> Ubuntu projectに閉じてるubuntu-l10n-jaとは全く性格がちがうわけで。
<kuromabo> なるほど理解。
<hito_jp> で、根本的にはChoosingAGroupページでいいんだけど、日本語でガイドないとLPに登録する日本語話者の開発者にとって嬉しくないですよね。
<nobuto> Launchpad TranslatorsにStuructured以上の権限で割り当てたら、そのプロジェクトの開発者であろうともlp-l10-jaに入らない限りは日本語への翻訳をコミットできない、と理解しているけど違うのかな。
<nobuto> 間違えたStructured。
<hito_jp> いや、そうだから余計に開発者向けページないと話にならなくないすか。
<nobuto> ちょっとその想定している開発者のシナリオを教えていただけますかね。
<hito_jp> 自分でも翻訳したいんだけど、でもlpの翻訳者リソースも使いたい開発者、が想定できないって感じですかね。
<hito_jp> 日本人だけど英語onlyで翻訳capableのツール作る人って普通にいません？
<nobuto> 自分でも翻訳したかったら、しかるべき言語ごとのチームに合流しなければいけないわけで、そのチームごとの参加方法がきちんと定義されていればそれでいいのでは。
<hito_jp> ていうのが、せめてポインタになったドキュメント要らないですかね、という話。
<nobuto> 参加方法以外にどんなことが書かれているドキュメントでしょうか。
<hito_jp> 「 自分でも翻訳したかったら、しかるべき言語ごとのチームに合流しなければいけない」は各国語でポインタないといけないと思うんですが、そうではない？
<hito_jp> それは「参加方法」ではないですよね。
<nobuto> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ChoosingAGroup のページが不十分だという話？
<hito_jp> 「各国語でポインタないといけない」
<hito_jp> と信じてるんですが、そんなこともない？
<nobuto> 「日本人だけど英語onlyで翻訳capableのツール作る人」が英語のドキュメントではダメだという話？
<hito_jp> いや、それで日本語圏にLPの翻訳リソースあるよって話が十分流布するの？　が気になる。
<hito_jp> それって結局一方通行になるわけですよね。
<nobuto> なんか「lp-l10-jaの参加方法を定義しよう」というところからまったく関係ない話に見えますが。
<hito_jp> え、そこから収束するんじゃないんですか？
<nobuto> 日本人がやっているプロジェクトの翻訳をLaunchpad Translatorsに委託してもらうためにドキュメントを整備して告知しよう、ということですかね？
<hito_jp> 「やっている」->「関わっている」
<hito_jp> 委託してもらうっていうのも何か表現がおかしい気がする。
<nobuto> 私としてはその辺の必要性を感じていないです。
<nobuto> 告知とかその辺という意味です。
<hito_jp> 告知は要らないと思いますが、明確なルールは必要ですよね。
<hito_jp> ChoosingAGroupで十分責任は果たしている？
<nobuto> 「参加方法の定義」以外の部分ではChoosingAGroupで十分だと思っています。
<nobuto> ChoosingAGroupの翻訳も必要ないという立場。
<hito_jp> 参加方法の妥当性を説明する上で、自動的に必要になると思ってるんですけど、それはない？
<hito_jp> ChoosingAGroupの翻訳要らないは妥当だと思いますが、Whyを説明する文書は何かしら必要じゃないかなぁ。
<nobuto> WhyはLaunchpad Translatorsに「割り当てる」部分か、lp-l10n-jaに「参加する」部分かどっちでしょう？
<hito_jp> 「なぜそういう参加方法になってるの」のwhy
<nobuto> 「翻訳の質を確保するため」の一言で済むんじゃないでしょうか。
<hito_jp> それを説明する上で、自動的に開発者目線の文書ができると思ってます
<hito_jp> え、「なぜUbuntu Japanese Teamごときがdriverなの？」とかは？
<hito_jp> そういうpublicなものへの説明として↑の話をきちんとするのは最低限必要なんじゃないのかなぁ、と思うです。
<Henrich> ん、何か説明を書くのが必要／必要じゃないか？って話なのかな
<Henrich> コストが見合うなら書けばいいんじゃないって思うのは無しなんですか
<nobuto> その前に何の説明なのかがよくわかっていない、という問題があります。
<Henrich> じゃぁ、それを整理してもらってから仕切り直すのはどうでしょ？結構時間経ってるし。
<kuromabo> ですね
<hito_jp> 何がわからないのかも分かってなかったり…
<d6rkaiz> 前提情景見えてないので間違ってるかもですが、大雑把な文章を書いてもらった方がいいように見受けられましたが・・・
<Henrich> 一旦書いたことかもしれないけど、その方が良さそうに一票＜大雑把な文章
<hito_jp> とりあえず村田さん土台作ってください。不足分足すので。
<nobuto> 逆でしょ。
<hito_jp> え、逆ってなにが。
<nobuto> 要らない立場の人がなぜ土台を作るのー。
<hito_jp> なにも要らない？
<nobuto> 参加方法の定義だけ。
<hito_jp> だからそこ作って後から足せると思うんですが、違うので。
<hito_jp> 村田さんが参加方法の定義と言ってるものが実はよくわかってない。
<nobuto> その足す部分に関して合意ができていないので、足す部分の文章を書いてみるという話だと思ってました。
<hito_jp> で、同じものを違う言葉で述べてるだけで、村田さんが「それだけでいい」と信じてる部分を書いてもらうと話がクリアになる。
<hito_jp> それ全部書くハメになりますよね？
<hito_jp> ていう話ではない？　村田さんの中では「足す部分」の引き算がそれなりに明確になっている？
<nobuto> というか、参加方法どうするかについて何も話し合えてないので、私が一人で書いてもしょうがないような。
<hito_jp> なにかがchiken-eggしている
<jkbys> 参加方法って、具体的にどういう手順になるんですか
<hito_jp> 参加方法どうするの、に最低限whyが必要です -> じゃあ参加方法書いてみればいいよ、がそもそも不条理ギャグ？
<jkbys> 参加方法にwhyが必要かどうかは、参加方法の認識を共有しないと話できないように思いますが
<hito_jp> でもその参加方法が定義されていない。
<hito_jp> とりあえずえいやで土台を切って、それベースで何が足りないか考えるでいいですか？
<jkbys> それがよいかと
<hito_jp> moderate/request毎で原則acceptする/admin権限が必要な場合は別申請、をとりあえず提唱
<hito_jp> で致命的な問題がなければ次週回し
<kuromabo> moderate以下〜に関して +1
<jkbys> 原則acceptというのは、まったく実績がない人とかだった場合だとどうなるんでしょう
<hito_jp> というか実績がないかどうか我々に判断できない予感がするんですが。
<hito_jp> LPのkarmaだと何かのジョークですよね？
<nobuto> Most activeの項目からプロジェクトを開いてtranslatorで絞り込み？
<nobuto> あとはStructured以上を採用している場合は、提案された翻訳を承認する作業があるので、ubuntu-l10n-jaと同様のプロセスを取ることもできるかと。
<hito_jp> それ「LPに来るな」って叫んでるのと変わらない気がしますが、そんなことはない？
<nobuto> ubuntu-l10n-jaが厳しいということ？
<hito_jp> いや、ubuntu-l10n-jaは我々が戦うプロジェクトだからいいんですよ。
<hito_jp> 他のプロジェクトでそこまで強力な権限振るっていいの？　というのがちょっと。
<nobuto> 強力な権限というと？
<hito_jp> え、翻訳者の選定。
<hito_jp> 翻訳者の選定って強力な権限ですよね。それ他のプロジェクトに対して行使する妥当性は説明できます？　の部分がすごくあやうい。
<nobuto> だからrequestを受けたら、過去の翻訳とかを見ずにacceptしたいということ？
<hito_jp> ていう運用以外に取れる手段あります？
<hito_jp> 基本accept、あきらかに問題があるという報告に基づいて権限除去、以上のことをする場合、「権限を行使する理由」が説明できないといけない。
<hito_jp> 以上っていうか「越える」か。
<nobuto> あきらかに問題があるというのは過去の翻訳を見て決めるんですよね？
<hito_jp> と思わないで「やっていい」とすると、ちょっと怖い。
<hito_jp> いや、プロジェクト側からの連絡ベース
<nobuto> 日本語わからないプロジェクト管理者も多そうな。
<hito_jp> という以上の権限を行使していい妥当な理由がまったく見えない。
<nobuto> Launchpad Translations Coordinatorsに相談してみて、また話し合えば？という状況ですかね。
<hito_jp> 相談する前にロジックツリーに整理した方がいいと思う。
<nobuto> ではお願いします。
<hito_jp> ていうのが当初からの問題意識としてあったんだけど、それってみんな把握してたんだよねというのが割と気になる。
<hito_jp> はいな。とりあえずwiki.ubuntulinux.jpのどこかに整理しておきます。
<jkbys> ではよろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか。
<hito_jp> けど、問題意識なかったぜって場合はちょっと胃が痛いのでアカウンタビリティとか気にしてほしい。すごく。
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょう
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか？
<nobuto> なら最初から議題に書いておいて、と感じた。いずれにせよLaunchpad Translatorsはmoderate以上を要求して翻訳者の質を確保することを目的にしていて、それが嫌なプロジェクト管理者はOpenパーミッションを採用するようになってて、その問題意識はLaunchpad Translatorsそのものに対するものなのかなと思いました。
<nobuto> とりあえず、終わってください。
<hito_jp> それlaunchpad translator存在意義ないよね……
<hito_jp> はい。ただしそろそろ年末の予定決めた方がいいです
<jkbys> 年末のミーティング日程？
<hito_jp> 旅行行きたい人もいるだろうし（直前に言っていなくなるでもいいけど
<hito_jp> はい。>ミーティング日程
<mizuno> あ、来週留守です
<jkbys> 年末年始の火曜日は 12/28 1/4 ですね
<nobuto> 12/28, 1/4は休みでいいんじゃないでしょうか。
<hito_jp> 3週間ぶりとかでいいですか、は考えた方がいいかなぁ。
<jkbys> 1/4はやってもいい気がしますが、どうでしょう
<hito_jp> （まあunzip問題とか大物は勝手に片付くからいいのか？
<jkbys> （そうなの？
<hito_jp> 「mintにパッチされたパッケージあるぜnattyにマージしろ」まで話が進んでおります。
<jkbys> ヤッタネ
<jkbys> まぁ12/28は休み確定、1/4は集まらないようならずらすことも検討、ぐらいにしておきましょうか
<nobuto> いいんじゃないでしょうか。
<hito_jp> じゃあ12/21に決めるということで。
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> 次回は12月7日、お疲れ様でした
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<d6rkaiz> 初めての生うぶんつ会議でしたが、お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<jkbys> 初めてがコレか
<d6rkaiz> いい思い出になりそうです
<hito_jp> 当社?比4倍ぐらい
<jkbys> いろんな意味で4倍ぐらい
<jkbys> 俺の膀胱も4倍ぐらい
<hito_jp> トイレは素直に行きましょうよ！
<d6rkaiz> 早く消化してください・・・
<hito_jp> 消化!?
<d6rkaiz> 言い方おかしかったかな・・・w
<jkbys> 飲ませる気か！
<jkbys> いってくる
<hito_jp> ……小林さんの生態にまた新たな1ページが加わった。
<d6rkaiz> なにはともあれお疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> さてこれはどこからツリーにするべきなのだろう……
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-01
<erico> Any japanese there? I would like to know how to type Japanese in English keyboard by Ubuntu 10-04
<erico> as u czsn see above i cant  type japanese characters
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-04
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: are you the same person as EmmanuelJ on 2ch?
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-05
<shcherbak> hello?
<shcherbak> detarame?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: Yes.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: hello
<amigojapan> 僕が作った辞書使ってみてください。http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org/ad/ad.html　　　オートコンプリート機能があります
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 半角スペース空けて下さいな… http://carrydesktop.dyndns.org/ad/ad.html
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IRC@2ch で宣伝してみた？
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: you want me to open more space?
<amigojapan> 宣伝しめいます
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: This channel is more open, shown in the public web.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Probably, good to examine it. But I don't promise...
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: I dont understand
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 試してみるのもいいかも知れないけど，約束は出来ない．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: The log of this channel is public in the web.
<amigojapan> なるほど
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: Probably, good to try using your software. But I don't promise to do.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: its just a webpage, its not a downloadable program
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I know.
<amigojapan> ok
<amigojapan> it would just take you a minute to try it out Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It' better if I can click the auto-completed words.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: I will make it so you can click on the words tomorrow
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-29
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> しまっつ、坂本さんに押し付ける計画が進んでない
<hito_jp> これ見ておいてもらえますペン？https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary
<Mocchi> （実は自宅ではない）
<hito_jp> カエレ
<Mocchi> サイケデリックなのが治り次第（謎
<Mocchi> たまにアンビエントですが
<Mocchi> 議事録まとめる＆送信などは自宅に戻ってログからってな感じになりますがいいです？
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111129
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<Mocchi> おてやわらかに
<hito_jp> 次回に向けてよんでおいていただければ。>さかもとさん
<hito_jp> うぐぅSRU進んでないよう
<Mocchi> hito: となると今回は誰が？
<hito_jp> ノ
<Mocchi> それでは来週から引き継げるよう準備しておきますね。
<hito_jp> いや別に毎回でなくていいので
<hito_jp> いざとなったらお願いできる状態にしておいて頂ければ泣いて喜びます
<Mocchi> あ、なるほど。召喚さかもっちーというわけですね。
<hito_jp> あと上流サーバーはたぶん年内にラックマウントしてもらえるんじゃないかなーという
<jkbys> ﾔｯﾀｰ
<hito_jp> 話ではあるんですが、先方のお忙しさに依存するのでちょっとわかりません
<hito_jp> また妙に強力なマシンが調達されているはずです。
<Mocchi> すばらしー
<jkbys> 期待して待ってます
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<jkbys> フォーラムで派生ディストリビューションを受け入れる際の文言
<jkbys> このフォーラムは、Ubuntuそのものから「派生」したディストリビューション（MintやBackTrackなど）のためのものです。Ubuntuのバリエーション（Kubuntu・Xubuntu・Lubuntu等）は通常のフォーラムを利用してください
<hito_jp> 条件反射的に文章起こしてみましたが、長くて読んでもらえない未来が予測されます！
<jkbys> でもこれ以上短くするのは難しい気もする
<hito_jp> あとStudioが含まれてないのは、そのうちStudioだけ隔離じゃなかった分離した方がいいのかなぁという想定によります。
<Mocchi> why?
<hito_jp> メディアアプリ動かす環境はいろいろ優先順位が違うじゃないですか。
<hito_jp> あとデスクトップ向けアプリにDAWもの質問するのって、とてもやりにくいと思うです。
<hito_jp> たしかにデスクトップだけどDAWは意味ちげーみたいな。
<hito_jp> 本質的にはデスクトップ向けで引き受けるでいいんですけど、検索性とかに問題が出てくるほど隆盛したら分離しましょ、ぐらいの意図でいます。
<Mocchi> グラフィック系・ビデオ系のアプリケーションもそうかもしれませんね。
<hito_jp> とりあえず作ってみて文章貼る、という対応でよろしいでしょうか、というのがトドメ差すための質問かなぁ。
<Mocchi> いっそのことUbuntu Studioじゃなくてマルチメディア系アプリこちらみたいにできるといいのかなと思ったりしました？
<Mocchi> 文末の？なしです・・・。
<hito_jp> そのつもりでござる？
<hito_jp> まあマルチメディア系アプリの話はヨタとして、BackTrackやらの質問を流すための別の場所を作ってしまうのはGo? Nogo?
<hito_jp> Nogoだとすると、あとやることは何でしょ？
<Mocchi> Goでよいと思います。
<jkbys> 派生ディストリビューションのフォーラムは、作るということで良いかと思います
<hito_jp> Studioの方は様子を見つつで。
<jkbys> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> ということで、やっておきますorやっといてください小林さん？
<jkbys> さっきから寝落ちしそうなのでお願いしたい！
<hito_jp> じゃあやっときます！
<hito_jp> マッハで進めてください！
<hito_jp> もしくは仰向けから起きてください！
<jkbys> こんなに眠いミーティングは初めてだ
<jkbys> 翻訳の音引きを統一したい
<jkbys> （「ユーザ」と「ユーザー」なら「ユーザー」に統一。基本的に伸ばす）
<jkbys> 作業者の気合で頑張るには厳しい
<jkbys> [ ] じゃあどうしよう？（というブレスト）
<jkbys> 機械的にやるのも厳しい？
<hito_jp> 機械的にやっても「なぜか漏れてました」とかありまして
<Henrich> 気合で良いんじゃね。がんがれ
<hito_jp> まあ機械的に頑張るでもいい気はするんだけど、アホ翻訳ワードを見つけたら手軽に報告できる場所ないかなーということをちょっと思いました。
<hito_jp> wikiにページ作っておけばいいかなとか思いつつ。
<jkbys> AhoHonyaku ページとか胸が熱くなるな
<Henrich> 11章のことかー
<kuromabo> うひ
<hito_jp> なんかアイデアがあれば出してくださいまる
<kuromabo> 報告者はWikiに書きこむんです?それともWikiを見て何らかの手段で伝達?
<hito_jp> wikiに書いてもらえばいいかなと
<kuromabo> (作ってないなら)アカウント作成+認証ありという前提で?
<hito_jp> あい
<hito_jp> そこが壁なのでwiki.ubuntu.comでもいいかなぁとは思ってます。
<hito_jp> あっちならLP=U1=Ubuntu SSOでイケるので。
<hito_jp> wiki.ubuntulinux.jp側もOpenID対応してLPアカウントで書けるようにしろちぅ問題もあるんですけど、それは壮大なのでいったんスルーで……。
<kuromabo> wiki.ubuntu.comにアカウント持ってる人なら自分で直すとかしそうですが
<kuromabo> アカウントは持ってるけど誰か作業者よろしく、という感じ?
<hito_jp> Rosettaに提案する方がラクですかね？
<hito_jp> GUIのここで変な翻訳見つけた、ってスクリーンショット貼るレベルでいいかなという想定です。
<kuromabo> なるほど
<kuromabo> じゃwiki.ubuntu.comかなぁ
<hito_jp> もっとも、「どうやると敷居が下がるのか」は工夫の余地が死ぬほどあるんですけどね……。
<kuromabo> 一般からの募集であればtwitterで特定のハッシュタグ使ってもらうとかメールアドレス用意するとか?
<kuromabo> twitterでの専用アカウントのほうがましか
<hito_jp> ここに変な翻訳見つけた、じゃあ登録してこよう、ぐらいでイケるといいんですが、問題は開発版で試してくれないと横長モードが永久に報告されつづけることですよ！
<kuromabo> ですね
<hito_jp> などなど、いろいろ考える必要があるものの、「翻訳者頑張れ」だと無理ですよねという。
<hito_jp> なんかしら「多数の目」を活かす方法を考えないといけないフェーズに来たなーとか思ってます。GUI翻訳全般。
<ikuyaNOTE> MLでしか受け付けてなくてすみませんすみません(LibreOffice
<hito_jp> まああれはあれで……
<Mocchi> となると、まずはwiki始めてみましたでよいのではないでしょうか？
<kuromabo> そこからですね。
<hito_jp> てな感じで細かいところはまた次回でいいです？
<kuromabo> らじゃ
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<Mocchi> 賛成です。
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> なければ閉めましょう
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<jkbys> ６日ってことで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした。
<kuromabo> お疲れ様でしたー
<hito_jp> Precise情報。フォントのデフォルトヒンティングが変わって大変かもです。
<Mocchi> げろげろ
<hito_jp> gnome-tweak-toolで設定変えると直るようなfcレベルでグリフ生成ロジック変わって見た目違うようなみたいな。
<hito_jp> またなんか頑張らないといけない予感がします。という予告。
<hito_jp> 現状のデフォルトだと、わりとアグレッシブにヒンティングかかってて劣化GUIになりかねませぬ。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111129
<hito_jp> 寝落ちか……（ぉ
<Mocchi> oneiric過ぎ去ってまたprecise。。。
<hito_jp> しかもPは、なんというか、はっちゃけている。
<kuromabo> 安定させてください、とお願いしたい。
<lucky__> fu baby
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-03
<wwb> hi guys
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-04
<aiwata55> Ubuntu に Mac OS X の Terminal から SSH でログインした場合に、日本語入力をするにはどうしたらいいですか？
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-26
<mamed> hello anyone speak english
<lenios> mamed, you're not on the right channel
<lenios> try #ubuntu
<jkbys> こんばんは
<kazken3> こんばんは
<jkbys> アニキと二人だと・・・
<kazken3> どういうことなの...
<kazken3> でも移動中。もうすぐですが。
<hito_jp> かろうじて生きていますが現状がわかりませぬ……。ミーティングって始まってます？
<jkbys> はじまってません
<jkbys> 議事録いける人はいるかな
<jkbys> アニキの移動が完了したようだ
<kazken3> したした
<jkbys> みんな年末に向けて忙しい時期かな
<hito_jp> ひへーい（いえーいと言いたいらしい
<kazken3> テレパシー投げてみた
<hito_jp> 急募：議事録取る気力、ってかんじなんですが、どなたかいけますか……？
<jkbys> 俺が進行やりながら取ると必要な行消しちゃうからな！（すいませんでした）
<kazken3> やはりか！（いやわかっていましたが。。。
<hito_jp> 気合で対応するか……と思ったんですが、なんかIRCサーバーさんが政局のごとく分裂しまくってるんですが……。
<jkbys> 政局のごとく合流しないかな
<hito_jp> ていうかですね、議事録アイテムをすすめるには東京方面ないしミズノさんが必要なわけですよ。
<jkbys> 水野さん忙しそうだ
<hito_jp> このままでは東京メンツだけ（自分+かずけんアニキ）だけで戦うハメに。
<hito_jp> どうしましょう。流す？　んで次回は死ぬ気ででろって宣言してしまう？
<hito_jp> OSCの締め切りは12月20日(木)なのでまだ余裕はあります。
<hito_jp> そして今日決めないといけないことはあんまりないんじゃないかなーとは思っています。死にかけの脳味噌なのでなにか見落としてるかもしれませんが。
<jkbys> 12月20日(木)までなら、まだ急ぐことはないですね
<kazken3> 外野ですが緊急性はないと思います。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Translatorsへの投票 は？
<hito_jp> 投票住んでるよーな気がする
<kazken3> はい、もし可能であれば。
<hito_jp> acked by : kuromabo, kazken3, ikuya
<kazken3> 既定の3票はすでにもらっています。
<jkbys> じゃあOKってことで良さそうですね
<hito_jp> さらに+1したのでダメ押し。
<kazken3> roll assignはこちらで対応可能です。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いしますだ
<kazken3> 了解しました。
<kazken3> ダメ押しもありがとうございます。
<jkbys> 今日はミーティングなんてなかったんや！でいいのかな
<Henrich> ダメなかんじで押し出し。
<Henrich> 遠くで見守ってます。。。
<hito_jp> そうなりますが、曜日変更せなあかん気がしなくもないです。
<hito_jp> 出席率悪すぎ（自分含めて）
<kazken3> 月曜日は波がある感じですかね。。。
<jkbys> 月曜は厳しい人が多いか
<kazken3> 大波小波
<hito_jp> そもそもの「月曜なら出られる」の人が出席できてないので変更かなーという気がします。
<hito_jp> つーか障害対応とか休日たまった業務とかがある人は月曜日は地獄だぜふははははーとか変なテンションになるわけですよ（←実例）
<jkbys> 確かにいつものhitoさんじゃない
<jkbys> 代替機
<jkbys> 来週は仮に月曜にしておいて、メールで相談して合意できれば曜日変えて、今後のミーティング曜日については次回詰めるって感じがいいかな
<hito_jp> それで良ければ仕事にもどるロボー。
<jkbys> ではそういうことで・・・まだ仕事でしたか・・・
<hito_jp> ロボー！
<kazken3> enroll done.
<jkbys> テレパシーってこれかｗ
<kazken3> （語りかけています...）
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-30
<CQN> Xubuntuでmozcを利用している人いますか
<CQN> CJK統合漢字の問題があるらしいです
<CQN> http://i.imgur.com/ajqz5.png
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-01
<YU> Heelo everyone !
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-25
<Lattice> is there anyone can speak english?
<Lattice> anyone's here?
<Lattice> there is noone in this channel?
<Lattice> Hi
<Latticesum> anyone's here?
<Latticesum> Hi, yutaka-__
<Latticesum> can you speak english ?
<Latticesum> yutaka-__: are you here?
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-26
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 議事録取れそうな人いない感じかしら
<mizuno_> こんばんは
<mizuno_> もちっと手がはなせない
<mizuno_> おまたせ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議題もない
<hito_jp> http://atnd.org/event/E0022213 を作りました。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/gihyojp-recipe-300 も準備しました。という報告だけで終わって次回にジャンプしてもよさげな予感がしてきました
<jkbys> それはいい考えだ
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<mizuno_> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> 12月3日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<jkbys> もう年末か
<hito_jp> Recipeも本当に300回か……
<hito_jp> 6年たったわけですよ！
<mizuno_> 関西会場はなしでいいのかな
<mizuno_> それなら東京行くよ
<hito_jp> さかもとさんがこれからどう進化するかにもよりますが、たぶん無理なので東京かもーん
<jkbys> あと14年つづければ1000回記念だな
<znz_jp> グリーの大阪はもうないんだっけ
<hito_jp> 撤収済みですね……
<znz_jp> あればつなげて一緒にとか出来そうだったのに残念
<hito_jp> 350回記念ぐらいはやりたいよーな気がしなくもないですが、それをすると50回おき（＝毎年末）にイベント手配が。死ぬ。
<mizuno_> んじゃ行きまふ
<mizuno_> せっかくなのでなんか喋ります
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします。
<hito_jp> イベント手配しながら自分でもしゃべると死ぬことがわかっているので、今回は自分ではしゃべらない方向で考えているのでしゃべる人を確保しないと死ぬのですよ！
<hito_jp> （司会とかツッコミはできるけどプレゼンの準備がつらい）
<mizuno_> なにがいいですかね。君にも書ける! 黒幕との契約書! みたいな？
<ikuyaNOTE> 何喋ろうかの……
<hito_jp> それこそ「うちのUbuntuデスクトップの初期設定方法」とか
<ikuyaNOTE> 新規インストールほとんどしない件……。
<hito_jp> 水野さんには「Bay Trail-Tタブレット買ってUbuntu入れてみました」というものが強く望まれます。
<hito_jp> とくにMiix2（時期的にはぎりぎりAcerのもいけるかも）
<mizuno_> えー
<mizuno_> おかねないから買えないよう
<hito_jp> お金ないならじゃあAppArmorについて語ってもらおうか。
<mizuno_> スタンドの話か
#ubuntu-jp 2013-11-29
<jyp> anyone up
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-24
<jkbys> df
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-25
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> お茶入れてこよう……
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ばかな、pingしたタイミングをさかのぼって応答……!?
<hito_jp> 議事録準備中。お待ちを。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141125
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> アクションアイテム進んでませんがそろそろもっかいCanonicalにメールをしておきます……
<hito_jp> （今回もスルーされる予感は非常にしている）
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> 議題もない
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい今書きました（ぉぃ
<jkbys>     10周年記念イベント（https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/10thAnniversary）を開催予定
<jkbys>         利用できる予算の上限は？
<jkbys>             これまでは参加1名x1000円ぐらいが目処。
<jkbys>             おおむね上限100名ぐらいまで。
<jkbys>             [ ] 今回も同様で良い？
<jkbys> 問題なさそうだ
<chonan> +1
<Henrich> ++
<mizuno> +1
<hito_jp> あ、小林さん今回これますかこれますねじゃあ10周年ですし挨拶兼ねた最初のプレゼン（みんなが食事してるときのバックグラウンドプレゼン）お願いしますしました。
<jkbys> では行くようにします
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> リーダーかっこいい（無茶ぶりしといて言うな）
<hito_jp> あとは人数が少ないとたいへんなことになるので、みなさん参加なり宣伝なりのほど、よろしくお願いします（自分でやれよという声だけは選択的にフィルタする）。
<Henrich> でぶさみは平日だからだれもこれないすかねぇ
<hito_jp> 現状で確約はわりとしんどい……。
<mizuno> 行きたいって言えば会社的には休ませてくれると思うけど、旅費がな……
<ikuyaNOTE> 宿泊費がな……
<hito_jp> OKつまり水野さんがものすごい勢いでRecipeを三ヶ月ぐらいずっと俺のターンして旅費を稼ぐということで。
<mizuno> マッテ
<hito_jp> ……三ヶ月じゃ足りないって？
<mizuno> ノー、ソウイウノデナク
<hito_jp> Recipeだけじゃ足りないと……？
<mizuno> マルセイビスケットうめえ(目をそらしつつ
<Henrich> あー確約はしなくて良いっす
<jkbys> バターサンドじゃないのか
<Henrich> 参加できそうだったらグッズだけ参加とかできる？
<hito_jp> 最悪ぼっち対応でもよろしければ……
<Henrich> でびあん／う゛ぁいん方面で人は張り付けるかなーとか
<hito_jp> グッズってのはブースキット類ですよね。やまねさんが現地で展開して頂けるようならキットを送るのはアリなんじゃないかと思います。
<hito_jp> 展開というか、開梱というか。
<Henrich> ほいほい
<Henrich> じゃぁ、それも念頭に入れて、っと。まだ参加できるかどうかわからないですからね。先方が「らく☆せん」って言ったらダメですし。
<hito_jp> いえーす。申し込み担当はやまねさんがDebian方面とあわせて調整ってことでOKでしょうか？
<Henrich> はい。
<Henrich> とりあえず代表としてDebianJP入れて、「んで、distro相乗りでもいい？」って聞いときます
<Henrich> 結果はmlにフィードバックしますね
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mizuno> ないですー
<chonan> 自分もありません
<jkbys> ではおわり
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<Henrich> ok
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> 13日のホテルがクソ高いけど何かあるんだろうか
<jkbys> では12/2ということで。お疲れ様でした
<mizuno> なにかあるのかと12/13でググったら0.92307692307と出た
<Henrich> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141125 水野さん送信お願いしていいです？
<mizuno> 送信しときます
<Shu1> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2014-11-26
<Dogway> hello, sorry to disturb, can I ask about some wording in japanese?
#ubuntu-jp 2015-11-26
<botamochi> どもー
<botamochi> 誰もいないかな？(´・ω・｀)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは。長い間常駐していないと、多分、欲しい反応は得られないかと存じます。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> botamochi: IRCはチャットですが、基本つけっぱなしにしてデスクや裏で何かやりながらチャンネルに常駐する事も多いので、チャンネルが静かな事も多いです。
<botamochi> そうですね
<botamochi> ゆっくり待つことにします
<botamochi> Hello
